# What do you think of this craigslist lathe?



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the opportunity to pick up a Rikon mini-lathe on craigslist for $175. I remember seeing a similar Rikon mini-lathe on sale at Highland Woodworking for $250 but they are now out of stock. Is that a decent price for a decent lathe or should I pass?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Seems like a fair price on a decent lathe.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know anything about rikon but it looks almost identical to the delta lathe which I have and use exclusively for turning pens.I have read about a few people who have tried ten inch bowls on these lathes and ended up sooner rather than later burning out the motor hence whay I only use this for penturning. It can make bigger things of course but don't labour it or you will regret it.I would if this is your only lathe and want to make bowls etc buy a slightly bigger lathe and not look back.IMHO Alistair


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd do it, but offer him $125, maybe you can meet in the middle.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thtas a good deal. you can still offer less and see if he'll take it


----------



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

I've already negotiated him down and we settled on $175 - I don't think I can get him any lower.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have one on order with Highland Woodworking. Just waiting. It was recommended by the president of our turning club. Buy it!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 70-100, that looks to be a 70-050. It is a good lathe. It depends on what you want to do with it. It is a little under powered for bowls of any size. I assume it has a 1/2 hp motor. If you want to make small things: pens, pepper mills, bottle stoppers, or even small bowls it is perfect.

I don't think it is, but if it is the 70-100, economy model, it is a little overpriced. (The 70-100 model came with an instruction book that said 70-050) I bought mine from Woodcraft for 199 with free shipping. If it is the 70-050, like I think it is, they were always 250 to 299. It is not a Variable speed (VS) which adds 50.00 to the cost to 300-350. The Rikon are good lathes, maybe not a Delta or Powermatic quality, but a great starter lathe with MT2, 5/8 tool holder, and 8×1 headstock accessories, all probably the most common, 
there fore the cheapest.

The one thing that I encoutered is mine was not "co-planar". I have to shim the tailstock. I use mine though as a dedicated Beal Buff, and have other lathes. Shimming is ok, but can be a PITA. To check for co-planar take the live center in the tail stock right now and put any sort of center in the head stock, that has something that has a point, and push the tailstock up to the headstock and see if they align perfectly. Now, wood lathes rarely align side to side, but must align top to bottom. If they do you win…if not there are some fixes but can be troublesome.

I am with Earlextech…see if you can get it for 150.00. If it is not co-planar, it still might be ok, PM me or just post here and I'll let you know how to fix it…..

Good luck, but remember, the lathe is usually the cheapest part of the hobby!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know if the lathe is good or not. But I did google rikon lathe warranty. It doesn't matter if the original owner bought it yesterday, if you buy it you have no warranty. I would not offer more than 1/2 retail, for that reason.

I'm not ragging on Rikon, that is pretty much standard.

http://www.rikontools.com/images/Manuals/70100.pdf


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah, offer an unreasonably low price, than he'll probably counter offer!


----------



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

We settled on a price and I was finally able to make the trip to pick it up (nothing is close when you live in Wyoming!). I am excited to do some turning. Thanks to all that offered advice.


----------

